

New MIT database promises faster websites and more reliable data - Rickasaurus
http://web.mit.edu/newsoffice/2010/fresh-data-1014.html

======
hootx
This is not a database -- it's a cache.

~~~
neilc
Yeah, the HN article title is inaccurate.

